# Dan Quillion Longhunter



## johnweaver (Jan 8, 2010)

I am doing research on Dan Quillion and his Longhunter bows.  Does anyone have a Longhunter and can you post Detailed pics of your bow and especially if you bought it from Dan at his Archery Traditions store in Athens .  Any help with this would be appreciated.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 8, 2010)

I've owned a few and that's the bow Dan taught me how to shoot but don't have any now, but that bow sure has killed a bunch of critters all over the world


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 8, 2010)

Dennis, Do you remember what kind of wood was in your long hunter and why did you sell it?


----------



## w4gwb (Jan 8, 2010)

johnweaver said:


> I am doing research on Dan Quillion and his Longhunter bows.  Does anyone have a Longhunter and can you post Detailed pics of your bow and especially if you bought it from Dan at his Archery Traditions store in Athens .  Any help the long bwith this would be appreciated.



i have three of his and i bought them from him 
1 long bow 75 lb pull longhunter bamboo is the wood
i also have a canbrake 58 lb recurve
and a take down recurve 68 lbs 
i would sell the longbow 250.00 ftf have a good day


----------



## Dennis (Jan 8, 2010)

The Bamboo longhunter had bamboo limbs with black glass on them and the riser was a light colored hardwood im not sure if i ever heard what it was and most of them were built by Jeffery's in South C. There was a red elm longhunter that was built out of red elm both the riser and limbs and was built for him by Martin


----------



## short stop (Jan 8, 2010)

I  dont   have   one   now  either  ... 

    Im   although   honored to the  fact  back in the  day .  Dan   gave me  a few  pointers  on   my   longbow tech  with a  Bamboo Model .. or  lack there of  technq ...

  I spent   quite a few  days    down at Beechwood  in the old shop  when I was in my early 20s   ..  goodtimes ..


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for your input.  I called Archery Traditions the other day to see what they carried in the way of trad gear and it seems that they have gotten away from it completely.  To me that is sad because Dan was one of the good guys in traditional archery.  If anyone else has any information on the longhunter or stories about Dan please share them with us


----------



## Dennis (Jan 8, 2010)

Go to trad gang there is a whole bunch of stores about Dan there


----------



## mountainarcher (Jan 9, 2010)

I have two bows that I bought from Dan.They are the same design as a long hunter but are called a kinkaho(esekmo for grizzly)..The limbs are red oak and clear glass.They shoot really well and are still my bow of choice....


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a Red Elm long bow that I bought at his shop in Beechwood in 1997. Dan didn't like to sugar coat his words like kill to harvest. A radio advertising couple found that one day while I was in his store looking around. I hear him telling them BLOOD AND GUTS!  He didn't like their wording for the commercial. Mike


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 14, 2010)

I've heard that Dan  was not shy about expressing his opinion.


----------



## mmcneil (Mar 31, 2010)

*archery traditions*

I grew up a few miles from Dans shop  in Athens behind Beechwood and spent 4 nights a week there.  I learned to shoot traditional and compound bows there.  My first bow was a Martin, but I soon sold it to buy a canebrake and I loved it.  His son D.D. was also a great guy, he taught me more than I could have ever learned on my own.   My dad and I had a great time with those guys and learned so much.  Its hard to belive a family of legends taught me to shoot a bow.   They didnt care what you shot, they just wanted you to be the best you could at it.  The Quillian family are very special and we should be thankfull for their bows and acomplishments.

Mason


----------



## johnweaver (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for bringing this back up.  I'm still searching for pictures of Dan's  Longhunters.


----------



## RogerB (Apr 1, 2010)

If you do a search for "longhunter" on this forum you will get several threads with pictures of longhunters


----------



## Flatbow (Apr 1, 2010)

I had one that was Red Elm, and I wish I had never got rid of it.
Dan was a fine man....he did a lot for archery.  He came down here in the early 90's and my brother took him Aligator-gar bow-fishing.  I miss Dan a lot, we would see him at the Jerry Hill shoot in Wilsonville, Al.....he was a man who_ said what he meant and meant what he said._  He stood toe to toe with the animal-rights crowd too.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 1, 2010)

I will go look but I am sure I have Dan's old brochures from the late 80's or early 90's. I still have my Bamboo Longhunter. I just refinished it so it now looks close to what it did back in the day. If memory serves me correct the limbs are bamboo , black glass with a bugbinga riser. Dan was definetly the MAN. One quick story to show Dan was a man of vision. We were shooting a little carp tournament on Lake Oconne and Dan showed up in a canoe that had outriggers attached to it so he could stand up and shoot. This was in the early nineties before the kayak craze around here. The temps was in the high 30's and cold but Dan was the last one to come in to the dock while us youngins was in the trucks trying to stay warm. Yep, he had the only carp.


----------

